# rc.conf kld_list delimiter



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah. Just to note that the delimiter used is *whitespace*. The manual of rc.conf doesn't give this information:



> _kld___list_     (_str_) A list of kernel    modules    to load    right after the    local
> disks are mounted.  Loading modules at    this point in the boot
> process is much faster    than doing it via _/boot/loader.conf_
> for those modules not necessary for mounting local disk.



Hope it could save time for people encountered the same problem.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2020)

The delimiter is a space for everything that can have multiple entries. I'm sure its mentioned somewhere but I can't find it on short notice, it's so commonly used I don't need to look it up. I agree it's probably a good idea to explicitly mention it in rc.conf(5) to avoid any confusion.


----------



## Criosphinx (Aug 17, 2020)

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=234248


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 17, 2020)

As all rc(8) stuff uses shell syntax, the documenters took this as an _implicit assumption_ and forgot to mention that explicitely.  In my rc.conf(5), I use `kld_list="${kld_list} another_module"` without .ko and kld_list="${kld_list}=/boot/modules/xyz.ko" with path & .ko, because I want a short comment _why_ the module is needed.  It can comfortably been used with `sysrc kld_list+=module` (and have a comment `# automagically added, please sort into respective sections` at the end of rc.conf(5) and other such .conf files)


----------

